# amule ohne x11-libs emergen

## buggybunny

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meinem gentoo-server ganz gerne amule installieren, allerdings ohne die ganzen x11-libs.

Nun hab ich als braver Forennutzer schon gegoogelt und ein patch für das ebuild-script von wxGTK gefunden, 

mit dem es möglich sein soll amule ohne die x11-libs zu installieren.

Aber ich glaube ich stelle mich einfach zu doof an dafür.

Der ebuild-patch sieht so aus:

```

--- /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2.ebuild   2005-10-15 16:35:44.000000000 -0300

+++ x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1.ebuild   2005-11-20 13:38:22.000000000 -0200

@@ -12,9 +12,9 @@

 IUSE="gnome joystick odbc opengl sdl X"

 RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

-   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

-   >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

-   media-libs/tiff

+   X? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

+      >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

+      media-libs/tiff )

    odbc? ( dev-db/unixODBC )

    !mips? ( !arm? ( !hppa? ( !ia64? ( !ppc64? ( !alpha? ( !sparc? ( sdl? ( media-libs/sdl-sound ) ) ) ) ) ) ) )"

 

@@ -30,17 +30,20 @@

 src_compile() {

    gnuconfig_update

    myconf="${myconf}

-      --with-png

-      --with-jpeg

-      --with-tiff

-      $(use_enable opengl)

-      $(use_with opengl)

-      $(use_with gnome gnomeprint)

-      $(use_with sdl)

-      $(use_enable joystick)"

+      $(use_with sdl)"

+   if use X; then

+      myconf="${myconf}

+         --with-png

+         --with-jpeg

+         --with-tiff

+         $(use_enable opengl)

+         $(use_with opengl)

+         $(use_with gnome gnomeprint)

+         $(use_enable joystick)"

+   fi

 

    use X && configure_build gtk2 unicode "${myconf} --with-gtk=2"

-   use X || configure_build base unicode "--disable-gui"

+   use X || configure_build base unicode "${myconf} --disable-gui"

 }

 

 src_install() {

```

Die Diskussion und das patch hab ich von hier https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109515.

Ja, wie schon gesagt, ich stell mich zu doof an, kann mir jemand erklären welche Teile ich nun wohin ins ebuild-script kopieren soll?

Was ich versucht habe:

Ich hab in meinem jetzigen ebuild-script die IUSE und RDEPEND mit dem ersetzt was im patch steht, desweiteren hab ich die Funktion src_compile

mit dem was im patch steht ersetzt, mach ich nun aber ein

```
emerge -p amule
```

krieg ich ein

```

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.11.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-215

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.2

```

Also werden dann doch alle x11-libs mitinstalliert oder?

hier ist mein ebuild-script:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2.ebuild,v 1.3 2005/11/26 17:32:08 sekretarz Exp $

inherit wxlib gnuconfig

DESCRIPTION="GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and

wxbase non-gui library"

SLOT="2.6"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="gnome joystick odbc opengl sdl X"

RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

-       >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

-       >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

-       media-libs/tiff

+       X? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

+               >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

+               media-libs/tiff )

        odbc? ( dev-db/unixODBC )

        !mips? ( !arm? ( !hppa? ( !ia64? ( !ppc64? ( !alpha? ( !sparc? ( sdl? ( media-libs/sdl-sound ) ) ) ) ) ) ) )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        ${DEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig"

S=${WORKDIR}/wxWidgets-${PV}

pkg_setup() {

        einfo "To install only wxbase (non-gui libs) use USE=-X"

}

src_unpack() {

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/intl.cpp.diff

}

src_compile() {

        gnuconfig_update

        myconf="${myconf}

-               --with-png

-               --with-jpeg

-               --with-tiff

-               $(use_enable opengl)

-               $(use_with opengl)

-               $(use_with gnome gnomeprint)

-               $(use_with sdl)

-               $(use_enable joystick)

+               $(use_with sdl)

+       if use X; then

+               myconf="${myconf}

+                       --with-png

+                       --with-jpeg

+                       --with-tiff

+                       $(use_enable opengl)

+                       $(use_with opengl)

+                       $(use_with gnome gnomeprint)

+                       $(use_enable joystick)

+       fi

        use X && configure_build gtk2 unicode "${myconf} --with-gtk=2"

-       use X || configure_build base unicode "--disable-gui"

+       use X || configure_build base unicode "${myconf} --disable-gui"

}

src_install() {

        use X && install_build gtk2

        use X || install_build base

        wxlib_src_install

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "dev-libs/wxbase has been removed from portage and can be"

        einfo "installed with wxGTK by specifying the USE flags"

        einfo "-X"

}

```

Hoffe mir kann da einer weiterhelfen.....

----------

## firefly

kein wunder, wenn du das sdl-usefag gesetzt hast dann wird auch X installiert  :Wink:  denn wes wird ja unabhängig vom X useflag getestet

----------

## UncleOwen

Von Hand patchen, das kann ja nur schiefgehen (und ist es in diesem Fall auch). Wozu gibts patch (das Programm)?

----------

## psyqil

```
echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Problem gelöst...

----------

## firefly

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

wiso in package.keywords? er möchte doch nur amule ohne X installieren

----------

## psyqil

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109515#c15

----------

## buggybunny

hey, 

erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten...

Leider klappt es immer noch nicht.

Was ich gemacht hab:

```

echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Dann ein 

```

emerge --sync

```

und 

```

env-update

```

(k.a. ob das nötig war)

jetzt habe ich unter 

```
/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK
```

ein ebuild script namens  wxGTK-2.6.3.2.ebuild.

Mach ich aber nun ein:

```
emerge -p amule
```

so werden immer noch alle xlibs mitinstalliert, hier mal die Ausgabe:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] USE="-vanilla%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -static"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="-build -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="motif -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0  USE="-aotuv"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.2-r1  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nas -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X png -doc -glitz"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.12.1  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal"

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-215  USE="truetype -Xaw3d -toolbar -unicode"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.2  USE="X opengl sdl -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc -unicode"

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.2  USE="nls -amuled -debug -gtk -remote -stats -unicode"

```

Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?

Nach dem von psyqil geposteten Link müsste das doch in 2.6.3.2 behoben sein?

Danke für jede Hilfe soweit!

----------

## firefly

moep, du musst für libsdl und wxGTK das useflag X deaktiviere  :Wink: 

oder wenn du auch sdl an sich nicht haben möchtest dann deaktiviere das sdl-useflag für wxGTK und am besten auch nich opengl da opengl X braucht

----------

## buggybunny

Arghh, 

ich Held.

Ich habe jetzt in der make.conf

```
-X -sdl -opengl
```

hinzugefügt und nun klappt alles.

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

